# Need simply FG Enclosure - Los Angeles Area



## aznbo187 (Jun 21, 2011)

Looking for a small enclosure made in fiberglass for my HAT 8" sub. It's going to be going into a Lexus CT200h hatchback. 

This picture shows that hatch (Driver side) with the optional factory subwoofer. I don't have that so it's just a empty cavity and I'm looking to replicate something similar.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Might wanna list your location, maybe local members will help you out.


----------



## aznbo187 (Jun 21, 2011)

Los Angeles, 91307 zip to be exact.


----------



## CRUNK (May 9, 2013)

email these guys.

256 Motoring


----------



## zukbang (Nov 12, 2012)

aznbo187 said:


> Looking for a small enclosure made in fiberglass for my HAT 8" sub. It's going to be going into a Lexus CT200h hatchback.
> 
> This picture shows that hatch (Driver side) with the optional factory subwoofer. I don't have that so it's just a empty cavity and I'm looking to replicate something similar.


did you find a shop to make you a custom enclosure?


----------

